# 22 Days Till Halloween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

22 Days Till Halloween
10/09/2013

*The Legend of Sleepy Hollow (2010)*
It’s kind of nice to hear a non-Disneyfied version of LoSH. The text here is nearly word-for-word from Irving’s story, with only a few modernized changes to make it easier to listen to. It is all narrated (not voice-acted), with terrific accompanying music and some sound effects. It might be the best version of the story I’ve heard.

*Tom Willett - Ghost Gallery - Eerie Tales Based on True Stories (1995)*
Another spoken-word album of ghost stories, but these are all based on real ghost sightings and strange occurrences. The discussions about ghosts in the White House are my favorites. The downside – Willett’s voice does not lend itself to this kind of album. It’s just not a very good or interesting reading voice.

*Troll Read Along Books - The Headless Horseman of Sleepy Hollow (1970)*
A book-and-record set, this 8-1/2 minute rendition goes by quickly. There’s a bit of music and sound effects. It isn’t bad, but is no match for the recording I heard earlier this morning.

*Troll Records - Great Ghost Stories (1973)*
Not my favorite of the Troll ghost story records, largely because these stories just aren’t that scary. “The Golden Arm” is far and away the best track.

*Troll Records - Scary Spooky Stories (Adapted By Cherney Berg) (1973)*
LOVE this one. Excellent telling of “The Dare”. Some stories are more kid-friendly and silly. It has the only “Wait Till Martin Comes” version where Martin comes. “The Skinny Toe” is solid, too. 

*Troll Records - Thrillers And Chillers (1973)*
LOVE LOVE this one, too. It’s got “The Tell-Tale Heart”, “The Monkey’s Paw”, and “The Open Window”. The only stinker is “The Boy Who Drew Cats”. The music gets a little silly, but otherwise this is great, classic storytelling.

*Troll Records - Weird Tales Of The Unknown (1973)*
Similar to above … it’s got one Poe tale (“The Black Cat”), the same terrific reader, the same music. I don’t like the stories themselves quite as much … the two Ambrose Bierce stories aren’t as spooky.

*Ugo Toppo - Tales of Horror and Suspense by Ambrose Bierce (1969)*
I have no idea who Ugo Toppo is, but he’s a decent storyteller. There’s no music or sound effects – just Ugo. “An Occurrence At Owl Creek Bridge” again, along with “The Man and the Snake” which is pretty suspenseful but not so much here.

*Vincent Price - A Coven Of Witches' Tales (1973)
Vincent Price - A Graveyard of Ghost Tales (1973)
Vincent Price - A Hornbook for Witches (1976)
Vincent Price - Tales Of Witches, Ghosts, And Goblins (1974)*
I’ve always loved these old Vincent Price Caedmon records. And I love most of the stories he reads. His “recipes” … such as “To Summon Another Witch” and “How to See Ghosts” are fun and eerie. The old stories, “Old Sal’s Curse”, “The Water Ghost of Harrowby Hall”, “The Ghostly Hand of Spital House”, “This I Refute Beelzy”, are terrific stories. My favorite is “The Lavender Evening Dress”, the best re-telling of the vanishing hitchhiker story I’ve ever heard.

*Vincent Price - Edgar Allan Poe - Ligeia (1977)*
It’s a very long story. Price is a marvelous reader, but this story is just too long. It sure isn’t much like the movie “The Tomb of Ligeia”.


----------



## stacicali (Sep 28, 2013)

Awesome list! Where did you find these recordings? I looked for them on Audible with no luck.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I've downloaded most of this stuff years ago from various blogs around the net, like Scar Stuff and the Mostly Ghostly Music Blaaaauuugh (not sure if i spelled that last word right). Send me a PM if you are interested ... I don't mind sharing because folks were kind enough to share with me.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Dinosaur, could you please post a copy of the Ugo Toppo - Tales of Horror and Suspense by Ambrose Bierce (1969)? I've looked for a couple years high and low, and haven't found it anywhere. Thanks!


----------

